# HELP



## markhmic (Mar 8, 2016)

Questions about setting up my new home theater system..

So i am going with a projector screen for my man cave. I am set on purchasing the epson 2045 projector. It has 2 hdmi input/output and 1 usb. i am also purchasing a samsung blu ray home theater system. i also have my direct tv satellite box. The blu ray sound system/cable will be the only devices i am connecting to the system. Is my thought process right in that i can connect a separate HDMI chord to the back of the Blu Ray/cable and connect each to the the back of the projector to get both cable and surround sound working ? Or will i need to buy an A/V receiver and connect the cable/sound to the a/v which then connects to the projector? Because the projector has 2 HDMI input/outputs i feel as if i can do without the A/V receiver

Also, if i purchased a wireless transmitter, can i do all this without running 15ft hdmi cables to the back of the projector? essentially, i would connect the blu ray/cable to the transmitter and then just connect the wireless transmitter to the back of the projector?

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated

this is my first post so i wasnt able to include the links for the products

the sound sytem is on best buy Samsung - 5 Series 1000W 5.1-Ch. 3D / Smart Blu-ray Home Theater System - Black
projector is on best buy too - epson 2045
and wireless transmitter is the ios gear one


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking at the Samsung av you should be able to plug blu ray into avs input and run 1 output from av to projector also you would be better off purchasing a projected that can do wireless if that's what your in to.. I personally like to hard run because if your into gaming later your lag time is going to go up really bad on wireless I don't know what lag time is for that Epson hard wired. Even not gaming you may have to adjust sync with av if it's a bad delay


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

If you don't intend to have an AVR, where will your sound come from?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

thrillcat said:


> If you don't intend to have an AVR, where will your sound come from?


Sounds like he is getting one of those Samsung HTIB systems. If thats not the case I agree he will need a receiver or he wont have any sound.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds like he is getting one of those Samsung HTIB systems. If thats not the case I agree he will need a receiver or he wont have any sound.


Ah, I missed that. You're right.

My mom used to have one of those, and I believe it had a single input, which would allow the OP to connect his satellite receiver to the HTIB and use it like an AVR.


----------

